# A true 5.1 surround sound track



## propmastertucson (Mar 7, 2005)

As the title indicates I am working on a true 5.1 surround sound track. No this is not just having a speaker here and over there blurting of some kind of a scream but true sound sound. it will have full panning and volume control and will require a sound card that will be able to reproduce a true 5.1 track.

The back drop is circus clowns, I have all kinds of main sound tracks but am looking for the appropriate add in's that will distract and scare the TOT's as they come in. if you have any suggestion as far as clips that I can add please let me know. Yes we may have 50+ day's until Halloween but this kind of engineering take's forever.

The only other thing that I don't know is if last years upgrade of VSA will support it? I am sure that if they have a new update and are ready to take advantage (rip off) of the Halloween community, they will be pricing it at some price that will be painful to all of the past customers.

PMT


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Very much looking forward to hearing this. I believe VSA does support it in the 4.03 version & now 5.0
I have a lot of twisted carny SFX, etc., your more than welcome to cruise thru what I have for anything you need to use........


----------



## BJS036 (Oct 21, 2012)

I can't believe VSA has upgraded. They haven't done anything in years. I wonder what they have done.


----------

